# Samsung says it has a new way to monitor glucose levels without pricking a finger



## Northerner (Jan 30, 2020)

Samsung's researchers work on a lot more than just developing new phones and TVs. In an announcement Wednesday, the company revealed that it's recently developed a way to monitor blood glucose levels without requiring people to prick their fingers to draw blood. 

Using a technique known as "Raman spectroscopy" the team, which included researchers at Samsung's Advanced Institute of Technology (SAIT), Samsung Electronics as well as Massachusetts Institute of Technology, created a system that "utilizes lasers for chemical composition identification."

Adjusting this system enabled "the direct observation of glucose Raman peaks," with Samsung adding that the group "demonstrated one of the highest prediction accuracies among non-invasive technologies." 

https://www.cnet.com/google-amp/news/samsung-says-it-has-a-new-way-to-monitor-glucose-levels-without-pricking-a-finger/


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jan 30, 2020)

Interesting. A few years ago, there was a researcher (from a university?) from Yorkshire, who was doing research on using lasers (if I remember correctly). There was something about the glass plate used I think. 
He did a presentation to a Diabetes support group.


----------



## Docb (Jan 30, 2020)

All you need is a lazer, a spectrometer and a bit of jiggery pokery.  It will be a while before it becomes something that does not need a lab full of kit to get an answer - probably will be a cure by then.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 30, 2020)

Raman spectroscopy was the tech being developed by C8 medisensors. They got as far as getting a wearable product CE marked before they haemorrhaged too much money and folded.

https://www.everydayupsanddowns.co.uk/2013/06/has-light-gone-out-on-c8-medisensors.html


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Feb 2, 2020)

A story with a bit more detail: https://news.mit.edu/2020/raman-spectroscopy-needle-pricks-diabetics-0124


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 3, 2020)

At the end of the day, this system, which should be "shrinkable", is measuring interstitial fluid, just like the Libre. It will therefore come preloaded with the delay problems when recovering from hypos. That is its direct competition, so the cost will have to be brought down to the £1100 per annum that the LIbre costs. Can they do that? We'll see, I suppose, but the trouble is the Libre is so popular, what is the motive for switching?


----------

